# New Loft Project



## cbx1013

Hello All:

Here's the loft project that's been taking all of my free time in the August heat...

Base finished, back wall built, front wall being "designed on the fly."










Front wall done...










Back wall sheathed, vented and painted. It needed to be completed, as it butts up against my garage, and I wouldn't be able to access it once it's raised and in place.










Back wall up!










The loft is 12' Wide x 6' Deep. After you add space for the aviaries, this fills my available space for a loft. This size will work well for the population I intend to keep. There will be a partition separating breeders from flyers.

All for now!

Don


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Don, Do ya mind sharing a pic of your existing bird pen? I can see the corner of it and I am thinking of building a similar style.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I personally would move it out some .You never know when you may need to paint the garage or the loft or do something else. I think you will be sorry some day if you don't.


----------



## The_Dirteeone

Loft looks great.I just wanted to share my opinion of flooring.Take in mind I live in west central Georgia,the humidity is brutal.My first loft I used a high quality form plywood,like they form concrete walls with.Before I had it a finished a week,I was given the best formply on the market,a marine like super slick surface.The idea for me was a smoother surface was better to clean with a scraper.I noticed the droppings didnt dry as well,and they loft smelled more.My second loft I used the reg formply,3/4 inch semi smooth surface.This was ten times better,more porouse and the droppings dried so much faster,less smell dryer floor.I later opened up about one third of the floor,and placed 1/2 inch mesh,and this was the best thus far.No criticizm of anyones loft,but sometimes the more pourouse the surface the better.I have built 2 more lofts this summer,now have 4,and the 2 new ones are totally wire floors,and I love them.The fun of building the lofts for me was improving each time,and changing my preferences.Thank god I used screws,because I undid as much as I did almost.To me caring for the pigeons,and providing them with thier home is as much a hobby as flying them.


----------



## ptras

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I personally would move it out some .You never know when you may need to paint the garage or the loft or do something else. I think you will be sorry some day if you don't.


I was actually wondering why you didn't just build up against the wall of the garage? That would have saved the time and effort of building the back wall, and eliminated the problem of the small space between the two buildings.


----------



## ptras

The_Dirteeone said:


> Loft looks great.I just wanted to share my opinion of flooring.Take in mind I live in west central Georgia,the humidity is brutal.My first loft I used a high quality form plywood,like they form concrete walls with.Before I had it a finished a week,I was given the best formply on the market,a marine like super slick surface.The idea for me was a smoother surface was better to clean with a scraper.I noticed the droppings didnt dry as well,and they loft smelled more.My second loft I used the reg formply,3/4 inch semi smooth surface.This was ten times better,more porouse and the droppings dried so much faster,less smell dryer floor.I later opened up about one third of the floor,and placed 1/2 inch mesh,and this was the best thus far.No criticizm of anyones loft,but sometimes the more pourouse the surface the better.I have built 2 more lofts this summer,now have 4,and the 2 new ones are totally wire floors,and I love them.The fun of building the lofts for me was improving each time,and changing my preferences.Thank god I used screws,because I undid as much as I did almost.To me caring for the pigeons,and providing them with thier home is as much a hobby as flying them.


I received a great idea from my mentor about the loft floor. I was planning on putting down roll (vinyl) flooring so I would have a smooth, non-porous surface. My mentor suggested that wasn't a good idea. He said that scraping the floor would likely rip/cut the vinyl surface. He suggested that instead, I should put down laminate (countertop material). I found a place where I can buy cheap "seconds" for fifty cents a square foot. That means I can do the whole loft floor for under $50.00, including the glue to put it down. Scraping won't rip or damage laminate the way it would many other materials.


----------



## Jay3

ptras said:


> I received a great idea from my mentor about the loft floor. I was planning on putting down roll (vinyl) flooring so I would have a smooth, non-porous surface. My mentor suggested that wasn't a good idea. He said that scraping the floor would likely rip/cut the vinyl surface. He suggested that instead, I should put down laminate (countertop material). I found a place where I can buy cheap "seconds" for fifty cents a square foot. That means I can do the whole loft floor for under $50.00, including the glue to put it down. Scraping won't rip or damage laminate the way it would many other materials.


Won't laminate be kind of slippery to walk on, especially if it gets wet or if you step on poop?


----------



## cbx1013

Thanks all:

The floor is 3/4" plywood, painted with oil-based porch paint. Not sure if it was a good idea or not- it's what I did.

I didn't want to have it attached to the garage, in case we ever move. It's built in a modular fashion, so it can be disassembled into major components. I only have a certain area to put it, on a gravel-based parking pad next to the garage. The back of our lot is a tree line, and the lot has a big slope to it... not much to work with. This area gives the birds the best visibility to get into the loft, the best security from predators, and the best protection from the weather.

My small loft had a wire mesh bottom. Difficult to keep the winds out of, and I found I do not like the inevitable cleaning- unless I was going to engineer a solution like trays, etc. Especially on a larger loft.

But, the new loft will have a remote vacuum system. Bought the parts today. I'll post the explanation when I get to that part of the project. Scrape, then vacuum. Should keep dust, dander, feathers to a minimum.

Jax- I'll post a pic when I get a clear shot of it. It'll make more sense when I get the stuff out of the way. It's roughly 6' x 3' good for 8-12 birds if they're friendly.

Don


----------



## ptras

Jay3 said:


> Won't laminate be kind of slippery to walk on, especially if it gets wet or if you step on poop?


I expect that I will not be doing a lot of walking around in there. My loft is 8' x 10' with a 3' fly pen on the front. The interior is 8' x 7', and will be divided as such: A 2' wide "corridor" down the middle. A 3' x 7' area on each side. I am not going to laminate the corridor floor, which will be my main walking/standing area.


----------



## cbx1013

*More Pics...*

Front wall up...










Figuring out the details of the roof profile.










Starting to take shape...










Getting a roof on... Decided against the Ondura. Wanted to have a lighter, brighter interior. I used the Tuff-Deck plastic stuff on my other coop, and it has weathered very well. Nice that the new coop will match some of the old coop. Might keep the place from looking like a kid's science project.










All for now!

Don


----------



## cbx1013

*Progress...*

Limited to 4 pics, so this is a continuation from the previous posting.










Lord, are these things are heavy.










Getting them in place by myself was an accomplishment. Short of my Wife helping me hold the back wall while I attempted to plumb and level it, this has all been a one-man job.










More later,

Don


----------



## Jay3

ptras said:


> I expect that I will not be doing a lot of walking around in there. My loft is 8' x 10' with a 3' fly pen on the front. The interior is 8' x 7', and will be divided as such: A 2' wide "corridor" down the middle. A 3' x 7' area on each side. I am not going to laminate the corridor floor, which will be my main walking/standing area.



Well it should be easy to clean.


----------



## Jay3

Don, that looks great.


----------



## The_Dirteeone

Looks great Bud!


----------



## ptras

This loft is looking great. And actually looks sturdy enough to move if you need to in the future. A lot of lofts I have seen are pretty much tear-downs if they have to be relocated.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Wow..your loft is like you read my mind. Both are similiar but your closer to finishing then me. Looking forward to see how you did the pen your using. I think I may tear apart my mini loft and design a better breeder pen..where I can house 10 pairs..have'nt decided yet.


----------



## cbx1013

*More Pics*

Just getting caught up on the pictures... More work on the breeder's section.





































I'll be adding nest fronts of some type shortly. Just trying to decide on full-blown with doors, dowels and ledges, or just a half-front of dowels in a frame. Any feedback is welcome. I'm looking for safety/security for the youngsters, balanced be ease of cleanliness.

Don


----------



## cbx1013

*Outside Details*

Trim, doors and whatnot...










Access door into the breeder end.










Support for the roof overhang. Crude, but stable.










Ventilation... 3 vents on back wall, 2 doors on front, Redrose-type vent on the top, 2 windows in front. I will likely add a screen door of some type for the summer heat. I'll also have some sort of plexiglass storm windows for the big front openings during the coldest of the winter.










Don


----------



## Jay3

You're doing a great job. That's really nice. I like that it gets good light inside, and lots of ventilation. Looks great.


----------



## sreeshs

That is a fantastic set up  who wouldn't love one such in the backyard


----------



## Action

*Nice*

Good job! Very nice.
Jack


----------



## urunatural

wow, congratulations, this is a beautiful loft, great work, can not wait to see the pigeons in it, great pictures.


----------



## Jeff Ward

Really nice loft, it's a lot of work but so worth it when you see it all coming together. Good luck with your birds.


----------



## newtobirds

Really nice, I like the clean look.


----------



## jeff houghton

Youve done a proper job on that loft.!!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Great job Looks good


----------



## cbx1013

Thanks All:

Family responsibilities over the weekend, but I hope to be back at it next week. I'd like to get the aviaries finished, and then the trim.

Lots of little details to check off.

Have a great weekend!

Don


----------



## cbx1013

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Great job Looks good


Shady:

Thanks! Seeing the pics of your loft project gave me the final picture in my mind of how I wanted to do mine... Lots of good info in yours, Kalkb's, and many others.

There is real value in showing some of these steps in pictures. No telling how many other people take a pice here, peice there, and improve there own setup.

Don


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

cbx1013 said:


> Shady:
> 
> Thanks! Seeing the pics of your loft project gave me the final picture in my mind of how I wanted to do mine... Lots of good info in yours, Kalkb's, and many others.
> 
> There is real value in showing some of these steps in pictures. No telling how many other people take a pice here, peice there, and improve there own setup.
> 
> Don


I hope to have pics of the inside soon. I have the window installed and will have pic this weekend. I'm kinda Holden out on the inside till i have all the nest boxes done and the fan. I have a 5 day weekend coming up so i should get something done as long as the hurricane doesn't give us a lot of rain.


----------



## First To Hatch

I really like what your using for dividers can you get some birds in there and tell us how easy they are to clean?


----------



## Aris

very nice.


----------



## Flapdoodle

Just killing time when I should be working... *Great Loft!*. Just want to ask you to check your vents in the back wall. I do not know exactly what vents they are. I had some similar to those from Home Depot. In one night I had raccoon, skunk, or something go through the loft. It led to me getting out of birds to a while. The animal separated and broke through the aluminum venting then chewed through the screen. Just figure I would throw out a warning...


----------



## Jay3

Flapdoodle said:


> Just killing time when I should be working... *Great Loft!*. Just want to ask you to check your vents in the back wall. I do not know exactly what vents they are. I had some similar to those from Home Depot. In one night I had raccoon, skunk, or something go through the loft. It led to me getting out of birds to a while. The animal separated and broke through the aluminum venting then chewed through the screen. Just figure I would throw out a warning...



Looks like they have added hardware cloth to the opening. Should be secure. Screen won't keep anything but mosquitoes out. You really need to cover the opening with hardware cloth.


----------



## cbx1013

Jay3 said:


> Looks like they have added hardware cloth to the opening. Should be secure. Screen won't keep anything but mosquitoes out. You really need to cover the opening with hardware cloth.


You are correct, the vent came with a platic-type screen. I backed it with hardware cloth- tacked down- with the screen/vent plate over the hardware cloth.

Don


----------



## cbx1013

*Catching Up*

Time for a few more photos...

Aviary design... Hardware cloth on the sides, 1'2" x 1" on the bottom and doors. Very sturdy, I could probably sit on them!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

looks great, one question, how are you going to open that door from the inside, if it gets shut by accident? 
I have the same latch and had to make a wire latch opener from the inside...just a thought


----------



## cbx1013

*Inside Details*

Here's the innards...

Perches, etc. The wall divider works very well. Staying very clean, as the box perches are stood off the wall by 1.5" studs. The only change I will make is to add some plastic sheeting to the area below the box perches, to act as a visual shield between the YB section and the breeders. The cock birds will still strut and posture along this bottom area.










Keeping the water or grit off the floor. There will eventually be electrical access near here, for plugging in heater pads for the waterers in winter. I have also installed rope lighting in the rafters.










Aviary access... This I have already changed. One side has bobs, the other side can be closed off. Still working on the details of this...


----------



## cbx1013

*Vacuum System*

I wanted to have a vac access to clean up with, but I didn't want it freaking the birds out. Here's what I came up with...

Drill a hole in your brand new loft... Make it high enough that it won't suck an unfortunate bird in if he happens to walk by on the floor. I put mine about 2' off the floor.










Here's an adapter kit Home Depot sells, Lowe's has just this sleeve for around 4 bucks... this will mate 2 hoses together.










Lock it in place with caulk, inside and out. After the caulk dries, it is remarkably stable.










Here's my "plug" to keep anything out. I ran the treads over the grinder wheel a couple of turns... That put a bevel on them, and they lock in there pretty well. I also have a couple of rubber plumbing caps with hose clamps if I ever feel I need something more durable/secure.


----------



## cbx1013

*More Vac Stuff...*

Here's how it hooks up... The noise and exhaust is all outside the loft.










I bought the "car kit" which has a smaller diameter hose. Very flexible and easy to maneuver in the loft, but it can clog with larger debris and flight feathers. Right now, all my birds are moulting... If I scoop up the bigger clumps and feathers, this works just dandy for cleaning up the flyaway downy feathers, dust, grit, etc. One could easily just buy an extra 2 1/2" dia. hose, too... Harder to work with in tight spaces, though...










Here's a latch to keep the door from either flying open, or accidentally locking me in, if the wind slammed the door behind me. It holds the door away from the latch, but won't allow birds out, dogs in, etc. Wouldn't it be embarrasing to get locked in and have to break out?










Adding the 2nd aviary on the breeder side...










All for now!

Don


----------



## cbx1013

Chromie said:


> looks great, one question, how are you going to open that door from the inside, if it gets shut by accident?
> I have the same latch and had to make a wire latch opener from the inside...just a thought


See the post above. I did think of that one day when the wind caught the door a little. You're supposed to drill a hole in the wall, and run a safety cord through to pull on, which would release the latch.

My little hook works pretty well. Thanks!

Don


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I can tell your working your brain a lot of great ideas. You did the right thing with all the entry openings mine has 2 and they all want to go in at the same time and if there is some sitting on the shelf on the inside they won't go in. Great loft great ideas. If your going to vacuum your loft that is the way to do it. Gary


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

That's looking really nice! Love the vaccume idea!


----------



## Jay3

Looks great! I too love the vacuum.


----------



## HangsLoft

WOW Great Vacuum Idea! Its taking the red rose loft setup one more notch!


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Shelf*



cbx1013 said:


> Here's the innards...
> 
> Perches, etc. The wall divider works very well. Staying very clean, as the box perches are stood off the wall by 1.5" studs. The only change I will make is to add some plastic sheeting to the area below the box perches, to act as a visual shield between the YB section and the breeders. The cock birds will still strut and posture along this bottom area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping the water or grit off the floor. There will eventually be electrical access near here, for plugging in heater pads for the waterers in winter. I have also installed rope lighting in the rafters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aviary access... This I have already changed. One side has bobs, the other side can be closed off. Still working on the details of this...


Where did you get the shelf that the Grit pot is sitting on?


----------



## spirit wings

ok it just keeps getting better with every picture... you thought of everything!.. perfect is what comes to mind...


----------



## cbx1013

*Shelf?*



mcox0112 said:


> Where did you get the shelf that the Grit pot is sitting on?


The shelf came from Home Depot. It's actually the corner section of a modular closet setup... it would be the connector shelf between two right-angle adjacent walls.

I think it was around $16-18 bucks if I remember right?

Don


----------



## cbx1013

spirit wings said:


> ok it just keeps getting better with every picture... you thought of everything!.. perfect is what comes to mind...


Thank you! If I get the chance, I'll post some updated pics... covered in snow, and 4 degrees!!! Pigeons are doing wonderfully, and seem to like the setup just fine.

Don


----------



## Jay3

What a wonderful job you did!


----------



## Wingsonfire

You did a really nice job on your loft Don, cant wait to see more pics  .


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

Now that you have had birds in there a while. 
How do you like the floor paint/covering?


----------



## cbx1013

*Updated Winter Pics*

Hello All, from the great, white, not-so-far north... Here's an update:




























So far, they must be liking it... nobody has left. Hard to fly them with all of the hawk traffic we have. I tried back in December, and had 3 redtails show up before all of the birds had lofted... one flew within 15 feet of me going after one of the pigeons. So far, no losses. But, I know I am tempting fate each time I try to loft-fly the birds.

I usually wait until I see all of the crows move in.

Thanks for all of the positive feedback. I don't know beans about building lofts, I learned all of my ideas from reading other folk's posting here. So, Thanks to you all for the guidance.

Don


----------



## cbx1013

Chromie said:


> Now that you have had birds in there a while.
> How do you like the floor paint/covering?


Chromie:

So far, it's held up suprisingly well. The only damage was from an over-zealous scraper that caught a corner. I spilled a waterer accidentally before temps dropped, and wiped it up with paper towels... the floor where I had wiped looked like new.

I think in the spring, I'll shoo the birds out and give it a good cleaning/mopping with disinfectant... it will be interesting to see what it looks like then. Thanks,

Don


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

How do you keep snow and rain from blowing in that roof vent?


----------



## cbx1013

Shadybug Lofts said:


> How do you keep snow and rain from blowing in that roof vent?


Shady:

Hasn't been a problem. I've never seen rain blow in, and I've only had a very minor amount of snow blow in. The garage is basically straight north of the loft, and I suspect it blocks a lot. The snow I had get in could either have been blown off the roof of the garage, or it could have blown in the access doors to the aviary, as I left them open that night, too.

If I perceive it's a problem by the end of the winter, I'll get some of the 8" wide plastic roof vent material, and unroll it over the wire mesh at the top. That will provide a little barrier to blown snow, but still give me the air flow I want.

Thanks!

Don


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I only said that because your roof panel looks so short, it doesn't look like it would cover it enough.


----------



## raftree3

What about the grates under the perches. Are they just setting on the floor? I went back through the pictures to get a differn't view of your roof. I was afraid to build like you did for fear that snow would blow in. Maybe I should have trusted the Red Rose plan.


----------



## cbx1013

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I only said that because your roof panel looks so short, it doesn't look like it would cover it enough.


Front or back panel?

The back is just long enough to allow for run-off, and yet allow the loft to be tight against the garage. The front is just long enough to block most vertical rain on the top edge, and alow food air flow into the loft on the bottom edge... so it's all a balancing act. 

Plus, I was trying to not have to buy extra sheets of material just to get a couple inches more here and there.

Believe it or not, the gap between the sheets at the top is only about 5", and the overhang is almost 8". This allows good air flow in the warmer weather, but doesn't open me up to a ton of stuff blowing in- at least so far.  

I was concerned that the top edge of the front sheet would act as a "scoop" to funnel wind, snow, etc. into the coop, especially with the orientation- but it hasn't been a problem.

Thanks!

Don


----------



## cbx1013

raftree3 said:


> What about the grates under the perches. Are they just setting on the floor? I went back through the pictures to get a differn't view of your roof. I was afraid to build like you did for fear that snow would blow in. Maybe I should have trusted the Red Rose plan.


The front edge of the grate is resting on a painted 2 x 2" screwed to the floor. There are little plastic loops screwed to the wall frames on the wall framing. So, the whole thing tilts up for scooping out. 

I filled the channel with wood pellets, with a little stall-dry mixed in. Very absorbant, and cheap to replace. About $5 for a 40# bag, which last for 3-4 months. I'll need to make something for the area between the channel and the door, under the box perches. They really like those perches, and droppings build up on the floor there.

There's no doubt that traditional roofing would be better, and dryer. Also, a lot more expensive. It doesn't need to be perfect, they just need to be comfortable, reasonably dry, and have good ventilation. My own personal opinion is that ventilation if more important than being absolutely dry... within reason. Obviously, you don't want dampness. The Redrose design works better than you would intuitively think- depending on how it's set up and oriented.

Thanks!

Don


----------



## rono842

Hey Your Loft Looks Really Good =--but If Would Could You Take Some Picture Of The Small One Beside Your New One That More For Me,----if You Cn Thanks Inside Also 

Ron


----------



## cbx1013

rono842 said:


> Hey Your Loft Looks Really Good =--but If Would Could You Take Some Picture Of The Small One Beside Your New One That More For Me,----if You Cn Thanks Inside Also
> 
> Ron


Ron:

Here you go:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/old-loft-46889.html

I have since taken the ledge/perches out, and put in platform perches like the back wall of the big loft. I'm not allowing the birds in the small loft to nest or breed... they are essentially my old-bird type flyers. That loft is really best with max 8 birds, or less. It was a nice "learning" loft.

Don


----------



## cbx1013

*Winter Update!*

All:

Well, I can authoritatively say, that given the right set of circumstances, you might get some snow inside of your "Redrose" style loft.

We just experienced a little system that blew through, with 15+ inches of snow, and up to 60 mph winds. Plus, it was basically blowing from the north/northeast, the worst direction for how I have my lofts situated. It's the worst snowfall/wind combo we've had in the last 12 years.

All the birds are perfectly fine. When I shoveled my way to the doors and looked in, everybody was perched up high- looking at me and wondering if it was time for lunch. The floors were, shall we say... covered... with 2-3 feet of fresh snow.

While I never thought I'd need a snow shovel in my loft, nature has a way of teaching us lessons. I think my idea of putting some ridge-vent screening over the hardware cloth at the top would have blocked most of what came in. I'll check on what's available at Home Depot, when I go to shop for the replacement to my snow-blower that I just killed dead- blowing off the 4' drifts in my driveway. The snow was piled up between the lofts thigh to waist deep!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Wow! That's a lot of freakin snow! Looks beautiful though....:


----------



## raftree3

I have a ridge vent that I covered with screenbelow the venting. The problem is that little area fills with snow, so you have to knock it out so that it doesn't just melt and drip in but thats not too big a deal. I guess if you need venting , somethings bound to get in be it snow or rain unless you somehow cover it on bad days.


----------



## GEMcC5150

It so sad to see all of that snow. I hope you are all keeping warm and this will pass. I have made this invitation before and I will make here again If any of you need to come to Baja Mexico to defrost please feel free to let us know.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

cbx1013 said:


> All:
> 
> Well, I can authoritatively say, that given the right set of circumstances, you might get some snow inside of your "Redrose" style loft.
> 
> We just experienced a little system that blew through, with 15+ inches of snow, and up to 60 mph winds. Plus, it was basically blowing from the north/northeast, the worst direction for how I have my lofts situated. It's the worst snowfall/wind combo we've had in the last 12 years.
> 
> All the birds are perfectly fine. When I shoveled my way to the doors and looked in, everybody was perched up high- looking at me and wondering if it was time for lunch. The floors were, shall we say... covered... with 2-3 feet of fresh snow.
> 
> While I never thought I'd need a snow shovel in my loft, nature has a way of teaching us lessons. I think my idea of putting some ridge-vent screening over the hardware cloth at the top would have blocked most of what came in. I'll check on what's available at Home Depot, when I go to shop for the replacement to my snow-blower that I just killed dead- blowing off the 4' drifts in my driveway. The snow was piled up between the lofts thigh to waist deep!


I hate to say i told you so, but i stated many times on here, that's what would happen. Try this to keep the snow out of the aviary. My new loft's aviary is facing north and the last snow it blew in there, so i will definitely will have to make some covers, to cover at least the front next winter.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/cover-ups-for-the-red-rose-lofts-44776.html


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

raftree3 said:


> I have a ridge vent that I covered with screenbelow the venting. The problem is that little area fills with snow, so you have to knock it out so that it doesn't just melt and drip in but thats not too big a deal. I guess if you need venting , somethings bound to get in be it snow or rain unless you somehow cover it on bad days.


If you look at my loft with the snow on it you will see the roof still vents out the side of the cap, no matter how much snow is on the roof.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/cover-ups-for-the-red-rose-lofts-44776.html


----------



## cbx1013

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I hate to say i told you so, but i stated many times on here, that's what would happen.


Shady:

We've had several smaller snows this season in the 4-8" range, with no problems. Of course, it's a possibility to get some snow in, given the design. The birds were fine, given just about the worst conditions I could ever expect to see- so I'm not going to lose a lot of sleep over it. I think the sustained blizzard-force winds for 10 hrs. was my big problem.

A couple of minor additions should eliminate most of the concern. I like leaving the aviaries open. Access to them is closed off at night, or if I expect bitter cold, or bad weather. If it's nice and sunny out, and not too windy- they like sitting out there, even in single-digit cold. Usually, by 4:00 or so, they're all back in the loft anyway, unless they see me messing around out there.

Thanks for the pics. Wonderful work.

Don


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The back of my loft faces north, and that's the way the wind, rain, and snow blows every time, if i put that kind of roof on, that piece of the roof would catch all that stuff and put it right down the vent, No thanks even one time is to much when it can be avoided. Unless you loft is heated it will be wet for a very long time in the winter, not good for the birds. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## PigeonVilla

cbx1013 said:


> Shady:
> 
> We've had several smaller snows this season in the 4-8" range, with no problems. Of course, it's a possibility to get some snow in, given the design. The birds were fine, given just about the worst conditions I could ever expect to see- so I'm not going to lose a lot of sleep over it. I think the sustained blizzard-force winds for 10 hrs. was my big problem.
> 
> A couple of minor additions should eliminate most of the concern. I like leaving the aviaries open. Access to them is closed off at night, or if I expect bitter cold, or bad weather. If it's nice and sunny out, and not too windy- they like sitting out there, even in single-digit cold. Usually, by 4:00 or so, they're all back in the loft anyway, unless they see me messing around out there.
> 
> Thanks for the pics. Wonderful work.
> 
> Don


 That wind will get you everytime , great pics though, been there done that , it happens. lol


----------



## cbx1013

Shadybug Lofts said:


> No thanks even one time is to much when it can be avoided. Unless you loft is heated it will be wet for a very long time in the winter, not good for the birds. Thats just my opinion.


Wet? I'd love to see wet. It's 5 degrees here, with wind-chill to -8.


----------

